# JSF - Drop Down



## y0dA (14. Jun 2007)

Hi!
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wenn sich der Wert des Drop Down Menüs ändert den valuechangeevent durchzufürhen beim klick auf bspw einem submit button 

dropdown:

```
<h:panelGrid columns="2"
								columnClasses="table_left, table_right"
								styleClass="table">
							<h:selectOneMenu value="#{placeDetail.dropDownSelected}"
									styleClass="dropdown"
									onchange="this.form.submit();"
									valueChangeListener="#{placeDetail.dropDownValueChanged}">
								<f:selectItems value="#{placeDetail.dropDownPossibles}" />
							</h:selectOneMenu>
							<h:outputText value="#{placeDetail.dropDownSelected}"styleClass="txtklein"/>
						</h:panelGrid>
```


mfg


----------



## WeirdAl (14. Jun 2007)

Hi,
Was willst Du wo mit einem Submit Button machen? 
Im Moment "submitted" sich deine Form selbst, sobald ein Nutzer den Wert deines selectOneMenus ändert und deine Methode placeDetail.dropDownValueChanged sollte aufgerufen werden.

Cu
Alex


----------



## y0dA (14. Jun 2007)

hoi, hat sich erledigt.

mfg


----------

